# Eindhoven, The Netherlands (14th of July)



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Eindhoven, a city in the south of The Netherlands with ca. 210.000 inhabitants (city proper). The aglomeration has approximetly 500.000 inhabitants. I took these pics during a walk from central station to my school and from the top of a new residential tower (Admirant, 105 meters).

I hope you like them 

1: Some office buildings









2: A portion of the Rabobank headquarters









3: Walking towards school









4: Office building near central station









5: The Admirant in the distance









6: View from the 4th floor of my school









7: Walking back to downtown, looking at The Admirant









8: Looking form the Kruisstraat (Crossstreet) towards some office buildings









9: The MediaMarkt, Philips Lighttower and The Admirant









10: View from central station towards The Green Tower









11: The Admirant from down below









12: The Philips Stadium, home to the soccerclub PSV Eindhoven









13: Looking north, towards Porthos tower









14: The Regent









15: Looking north









16: Central Station









17: Philips Lighttower, MediaMarkt and Piazza shopping centre









18: Looking south, the tall building in the left is The Vesteda Tower









18: Green Eindhoven









Eindhoven is rapidly changing into a modern city. In a couple of years the city will look a lot different, with more new towers and a beautifull streetscape :cheers:


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Very nice pictures. Thank you!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

nice shots 
looks like a very green city (not only in the last pic)


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Really nice city kay:


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

nice pics. kind of looks like Birmingham, England, without the canals.

-


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Thx everybody


----------

